# Shearling baguette



## amandacasey

Just wanted to post a pic of the shearling baguette that I took out today. I saw some questions regarding how it wears; I baby my bags anyway so it is hard for me to say but I can say that the shearling, though soft, has a roughness to the texture which may lend to overall durability. It does not feel as delicate as the mink bags as it has a soft yet thick feeling


----------



## Jereni

Was there supposed to be a pic with this post? I don’t see anything, but then again I’m using a mobile browser.


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t see a pic either


----------



## Bumbles

amandacasey said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the shearling baguette that I took out today. I saw some questions regarding how it wears; I baby my bags anyway so it is hard for me to say but I can say that the shearling, though soft, has a roughness to the texture which may lend to overall durability. It does not feel as delicate as the mink bags as it has a soft yet thick feeling


Would love to see a pic


----------



## amandacasey

I’m not sure why the pics didn’t load the first time- Here they are


----------



## ellissaa

This is my absolute favourite baguette style, I'm in love


----------



## amandacasey

ellissaa said:


> This is my absolute favourite baguette style, I'm in love


Thank you!!! It’s a beauty in real life, pics don’t do it justice


----------



## Orangefanatic

My favorite bag from fendi! Sherling Baguette in Large. 
picture from my IG account


----------



## Labouche3

amandacasey said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the shearling baguette that I took out today. I saw some questions regarding how it wears; I baby my bags anyway so it is hard for me to say but I can say that the shearling, though soft, has a roughness to the texture which may lend to overall durability. It does not feel as delicate as the mink bags as it has a soft yet thick feeling


Hey! LOVELOVELOVE this bag!!!! Do you have any update on the wear? I absolutely love this bag, and when I went into store in person to try it, as you said I feel like it does have a slightly thicker fur that feels it would stand up well to use. I'm always careful and respectful but tbh I don't baby my bags too much - do we think I'd get little worn patches on back/corners? TIA!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Labouche3 said:


> Hey! LOVELOVELOVE this bag!!!! Do you have any update on the wear? I absolutely love this bag, and when I went into store in person to try it, as you said I feel like it does have a slightly thicker fur that feels it would stand up well to use. I'm always careful and respectful but tbh I don't baby my bags too much - do we think I'd get little worn patches on back/corners? TIA!


I'd love to know too it looks AMAZING on!


----------



## Bumbles

Hi @amandacasey just wanted to know how your shearling baguette is holding up? Are there any signs of wear and tear? I’m interested in the shearling Mon tresor, but not sure how that will hold up and not any reviews on shearling bags. How have you found it? Did you use it as a winter bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## vivix

Bumbles said:


> Hi @amandacasey just wanted to know how your shearling baguette is holding up? Are there any signs of wear and tear? I’m interested in the shearling Mon tresor, but not sure how that will hold up and not any reviews on shearling bags. How have you found it? Did you use it as a winter bag? Thanks so much!



hi, i purchased the shearling mon tresor in beige with white FF in november, and i've been carrying it almost exclusively since. as far as i can tell, it's been holding up great and i don't see any visible signs of wear. also, from videos i've seen of other mon tresor bags, this shearling material appears to be much more supple. i don't have any problem closing the drawstring and the bag slouches when i set it down on a table. i've been nervous about potentially spilling drinks, etc. on it but so far nothing has happened yet, knock on wood...


----------



## Bumbles

vivix said:


> hi, i purchased the shearling mon tresor in beige with white FF in november, and i've been carrying it almost exclusively since. as far as i can tell, it's been holding up great and i don't see any visible signs of wear. also, from videos i've seen of other mon tresor bags, this shearling material appears to be much more supple. i don't have any problem closing the drawstring and the bag slouches when i set it down on a table. i've been nervous about potentially spilling drinks, etc. on it but so far nothing has happened yet, knock on wood...


That’s great to know. Thanks for taking the time to share. Can I ask you have you been caught in the rain with it? Or do you only wear in sunny days? It doesn’t fluff up or fuzz off right? And in summer when it’s humid it doesn’t go fuzzy either? I’m thinking can it only be best worn during cooler months or an all year round bag. I’m currently eyeing the mon tressor in the FF brown shearling. Would you recommend to get the shearling? I saw your beige one online and it’s gorgeous!


----------



## vivix

Bumbles said:


> That’s great to know. Thanks for taking the time to share. Can I ask you have you been caught in the rain with it? Or do you only wear in sunny days? It doesn’t fluff up or fuzz off right? And in summer when it’s humid it doesn’t go fuzzy either? I’m thinking can it only be best worn during cooler months or an all year round bag. I’m currently eyeing the mon tressor in the FF brown shearling. Would you recommend to get the shearling? I saw your beige one online and it’s gorgeous!



no prob, i had the same anxieties, so i understand. i check the weather before i go out and in the winter it rains less, so i havent really been caught in the rain with it aside from a light drizzle. i do keep a folded baggu bag inside for weather emergencies, which is nice for peace of mind! i haven't noticed any fluff falling off/out, nor have i noticed any pilling whatsoever, or any clumping, but i do expect anything wooly to eventually pill and to trim pills as needed. i don't have experience with it in the summer yet but i don't think of shearling as a warm-weather style so i don't think i will reach for it as much then. (i bought this bag to go with my winter outfits and i wanted something light and hands free as a counterpoint to bulky outerwear/sweaters.) i'm really happy with my purchase - it fits a lot for its tiny visual footprint. if you PM me i'm happy to send you pictures - i am a PF lurker and am too "new" to PM you.


----------



## Bumbles

vivix said:


> no prob, i had the same anxieties, so i understand. i check the weather before i go out and in the winter it rains less, so i havent really been caught in the rain with it aside from a light drizzle. i do keep a folded baggu bag inside for weather emergencies, which is nice for peace of mind! i haven't noticed any fluff falling off/out, nor have i noticed any pilling whatsoever, or any clumping, but i do expect anything wooly to eventually pill and to trim pills as needed. i don't have experience with it in the summer yet but i don't think of shearling as a warm-weather style so i don't think i will reach for it as much then. (i bought this bag to go with my winter outfits and i wanted something light and hands free as a counterpoint to bulky outerwear/sweaters.) i'm really happy with my purchase - it fits a lot for its tiny visual footprint. if you PM me i'm happy to send you pictures - i am a PF lurker and am too "new" to PM you.


That’s great to know. If I get it I’m planning it will be my winter bag too. I don’t have a shearling yet, so if I get it will be my very first. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## amandacasey

Bumbles said:


> Hi @amandacasey just wanted to know how your shearling baguette is holding up? Are there any signs of wear and tear? I’m interested in the shearling Mon tresor, but not sure how that will hold up and not any reviews on shearling bags. How have you found it? Did you use it as a winter bag? Thanks so much!


I actually haven’t even used it yet! Thinking about listing it on the forum marketplace.


----------

